# Oil leak issues!!



## shandyman (Nov 6, 2009)

I have oil leaking from under my engine bay, I have managed, with my limited mechanical knowledge to strip part of the engine out (well air filter housing) and it seems to be coming from the right side of the engine block, just above the gear box and dripping on the cables leading into it!

This is then tracking down all over the lower part of the engine and causing oil burning smell after driving.

I have initially checked the rocker cover gasket and although a little by the right side at the top nothing major coming from there.
I had my engine rebuilt by Awesome just over a year ago so would have expected them to replace any worn gaskets as they found them!!

Like I said I have limited engine knowledge but if I could get an idea of what else to check for, possible causes and remedies it would be appreciated....I can recruit others to assisst if I have an idea!

I did try and attach a photo but it says invalid file and wiped my thread!!

Ideas would be appreciated!


----------



## shandyman (Nov 6, 2009)

Chaps??!!

Any Ideas, could it be the sump leaking?

Are there any seals there that could have gone?

If so is there anything I can check?


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

if you get a burnt oil smell, I think oil gets onto the exhaust manifold - that's the only place it can think of having enough temperature to burn oil. The engine body itself is not hot enough to do same. The only way for oil to get there is the head cover gasket and it's very common to leak from there. From my own experience even new gasket leaks if sharp edges are not treated with a bit of silicone (from Bentley).

Not a big job to replace.. and new gasket is around 25EUR.

I know how annoying that smell is!


----------



## mikesimbo (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't suppose it could be coming from a split crankcase 'Y' shaped breather hose or the squishy hose from the 'hockey puck' PRV to the TIP? I've got a large build up of oil around this area...


----------



## shandyman (Nov 6, 2009)

I had all of my hoses replaced not too long ago, the more it sounds like it the rocker cover gasket but i cant seems to source the leak when i rub my fingers round it !

It seemed lower down on the right side of the block, mid way down.

Thanks for your thoughts to date though, appreciated!


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

One more thing to check, I guess, when engine is cool, the turbo itself.. Maybe the oil feed is leaking... Small mirror may help too.

Good luck 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

shandyman said:


> I have oil leaking from under my engine bay, I have managed, with my limited mechanical knowledge to strip part of the engine out (well air filter housing) and it seems to be coming from the right side of the engine block, just above the gear box and dripping on the cables leading into it!





shandyman said:


> Any Ideas, could it be the sump leakimg?


STOP.... the oil is above your gearbox... and your asking if the sump is leaking???? think it's time to pack up thetools and leave it alone...and let the pro's look at it...

I had oil leaking in exactly the same place, it was the rocker cover gasket, although there are a few plugs in there, that may be related to oil.. (and if the seal has gone to one of the sensors that would explain it) might be oil lines to the turbo but without looking under mine i couldn't tell you..

if it's above your gearbox it's about a foot further up than the sump.. so nope not sump.. :?


----------



## TTMBTT (Jul 22, 2010)

R/Hand side of the cylinder head could probably be the cam chain tensioner housing, there is a
gasket under it which when it leaks leaves you with the impression that it leaking from the rocker
cover, get an inde; to have a careful look in that area, if it is leaking its a job for an Audi tech.
I am assuming that the engine in your TT is 1.8 225? 

Mark.


----------



## shandyman (Nov 6, 2009)

Chaps panic over I think, only asked about sump as somebody suggested it this morning at work.

I popped into Andrew Page and picked up a new rocker cover gasket and sealant and tackled the job this evening, after consulting the guide on here.

When I removed the top housing the rear right nut was very loose and as I removed the top there was excess oil smothering all along the back of the gasket, after a good clean and fitting the new one hopefully all should be OK.

Taken it for a spin and all is well so far.

Lets see how it is in morning and hopefully a dramatic if not complete stop of oil on my driveway.

Tony dont panic this is as far as I think I need to venture in my engine, but for the cost of materials of £30 versus being quoted £150 at garage I was happy to explore.

Im learning a little more everyday!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

good work..

we all have to learn, i myself is completely self taught.


----------

